# I had bow press fingers made for $6 each



## highside74

I took the pdf print out from 1miss's thread to my local sheet metal shop that has a laser cutter and I am having them cut 12 fingers out of 1/2" plate for $73 bucks. When I saw guy's selling them here for $75 a set, I was thinking no way could it cost that to have those fingers cut out and I was right.


----------



## 3--d

*fingers*

I thought $75 price for the fingers was great
Considering there is 2 sets, with mounting plates, connecting rods, drilled and tapped for the ajusters , rubber dipped and labour to put it all together.
Price is cheap. And all you have to do is mount it to your press.
Lets not turn this thread into something that it is not, okey
Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## TcArchery08

Thats cool you have a place thats doing it for so cheap, the shop here wanted $15 a finger when I asked about it not counting the 12"x 24" steel plate they wanted $45 for


----------



## highside74

3--d said:


> I thought $75 price for the fingers was great
> Considering there is 2 sets, with mounting plates, connecting rods, drilled and tapped for the ajusters , rubber dipped and labour to put it all together.
> Price is cheap. And all you have to do is mount it to your press.
> Lets not turn this thread into something that it is not, okey
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


I wasn't trying to turn this thread into anything more than a diy (do it yourself) thread. I was giving people info on how cheap it was to have the fingers made themselves seeing how that is the hardest part of the press. Sorry if I was treading on you but at $24 for fingers and some flat stock that might cost $5 for leftovers to make the bases with a can of plastic dip @ $6. I will d.i.m. (do it myself) I have already been pm'd to sell some and I said no and gave instructions on how to track down the right people to get it done themselves because I feel that is the spirit of this area. Giving people ideas and helping them do it themselves because we like to tinker, right? :cheers:

If I started this thread in the classifieds I could understand more where you are coming from. I actually wasn't referencing anyone in particular. If people have no means to have this done themselves then your option is an excellent one to be able to build their own press for a fraction of the original.


----------



## highside74

TcArchery08 said:


> Thats cool you have a place thats doing it for so cheap, the shop here wanted $15 a finger when I asked about it not counting the 12"x 24" steel plate they wanted $45 for


Where are you in Washington? Becuase that is where I am. You can call Tacoma Steel and ask for Sern and I bet he will sell and ship you some. He has the cad drawing now so you won't have to do anything but ask for bow press fingers. He has no idea what they are but he can get them done.lol


----------



## TcArchery08

HIGHSIDE74 said:


> Where are you in Washington? Becuase that is where I am. You can call Tacoma Steel and ask for Sern and I bet he will sell and ship you some. He has the cad drawing now so you won't have to do anything but ask for bow press fingers. He has no idea what they are but he can get them done.lol


Im in Wenatchee, all we have here is CDA and they have to have there shop in Spokane cut them I think thats why there so much, I have a plasma cutter but its a cheapy and would take for ever to cut 1/2" steel so I went ahead and bought some off the guy on here lol


----------



## highside74

I hope your press turns or turned out great


----------



## TcArchery08

HIGHSIDE74 said:


> I hope your press turns or turned out great


its nice my finger will be here tomorrow so I'll be all set to put the new strings on my GTO


----------



## highside74

I talked to Sern at Tacoma Steel in Wa. State and he will have the guy's make and ship any fingers you guy's need. Their # is 800-422-4096 ref. order # 906054 bow press fingers $6.08 each for 1/2 laser cut. you have a choice of thickness 3/8 1/2 5/8. thinner is cheaper thicker is more of course. I will add the pic of the exact finger he will make.


----------



## capt ray

HIGHSIDE74 said:


> I talked to Sern at Tacoma Steel in Wa. State and he will have the guy's make and ship any fingers you guy's need. Their # is 800-422-4096 ref. order # 906054 bow press fingers $6.08 each for 1/2 laser cut. you have a choice of thickness 3/8 1/2 5/8. thinner is cheaper thicker is more of course. I will add the pic of the exact finger he will make.


Thanks for the info. I will be getting a few sets before I move back down south.


----------



## burdog

I was wondering why you would not want the very tips of these fingers to break over 90 deg? I would think if they broke at 90 deg you would just push your bow up into the fingers until they stop, then start squeezin? I think the answer is to keep it more "universal" for the non parallel limb bows? For a parallel limb bow 90 would be ideal. I think if I were to have some cut for myself I would cut them 90 deg at the tip for my SBXT. Am I close?


----------



## grady3

*Fingers*

I sent Sern an email, we will see what they want just for a set of four. Cross your fingers for me that they dont go up drastically. If they do, some of us may need to pool our orders to save money.


----------



## highside74

He will cut what ever you want. The price is more by weight than anything else. I asked him before I posted this for you guy's.


----------



## twistedfreak

ttt


----------



## jim p

When you get your fingers. Please post some pic's so that we can see what they look like.


----------



## trlcavscout

This thread is a lil older, anyone order recently?


----------



## bss

just called, Sern was with a customer, left message...will try to call in a few again...


----------



## bss

called about, still ended up with voicemail...did not get a call back...will see what happens tomorrow....


----------



## bss

finally got a response back from Sern from an email I sent him...he said he would get back with me in a couple of days with a quote...???


----------



## highside74

Did you refer to the order #?

Unless the price of steel went up it should be the same.

You should have refered to the order # and said I'll take 4 or 8 or what ever and you would be done now. The quote had already been done. I hope he doesn't rethink the price.


----------



## bss

highside74 said:


> Did you refer to the order #?
> 
> Unless the price of steel went up it should be the same.
> 
> You should have refered to the order # and said I'll take 4 or 8 or what ever and you would be done now. The quote had already been done. I hope he doesn't rethink the price.


I did not specifically state the order number in the email but I did mention archerytalk, etc....

sounded like he knows whats up and was getting me current price or hiking...that being said there is a metal place here in town that goes off of current steel prices regardless of what they purchased it for...prolly same deal....I would get the local joes to do it but they just sell...and so far all the locals that have responded to my requests for quotes have all been in the $100 range....would have to get 100+ before even getting close to a number like $6 a piece....


----------



## highside74

You didn't tell him how much the other guys are did you? You should contact him back and give him the order # in the thread.


----------



## bss

highside74 said:


> You didn't tell him how much the other guys are did you? You should contact him back and give him the order # in the thread.


he77 no I did not mention that...I will shoot him an email with the previous order number right now...


----------



## bss

done, previous order number sent...

question, how did he work the shipping part? say many wanted to order on this one whack, would he ship to all parties or is it too cumbersome for him...???


----------



## bss

no return reply with any quote....sent along a nudge email just now....wondering if he does not want to mess with this?


----------



## Unk Bond

Where are we at here . Meaning will he still make fingers. I need a set. Mine are short.

Would the size of theses fingers be 5 inches tall by any chance.


----------



## bss

Unk Bond said:


> Where are we at here . Meaning will he still make fingers. I need a set. Mine are short.
> 
> Would the size of theses fingers be 5 inches tall by any chance.


not sure on the exact measurements...

I finally got some responses back from Sern, but he had said he modified the hole to .945...??? I asked him why, he did not say but he did say he was going to get me a pic and has yet to do so...not that I would want one with a .945 hole....not sure why anyone would.

Will let you know as soon as I can get back in touch with him and see if he can just get the .500 hole flavor...


----------



## Unk Bond

bss said:


> not sure on the exact measurements...
> 
> I finally got some responses back from Sern, but he had said he modified the hole to .945...??? I asked him why, he did not say but he did say he was going to get me a pic and has yet to do so...not that I would want one with a .945 hole....not sure why anyone would.
> 
> Will let you know as soon as I can get back in touch with him and see if he can just get the .500 hole flavor...


Hello

What do these 2 sizes represent.To the nearest inch measurement.


----------



## bss

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> 
> What do these 2 sizes represent.To the nearest inch measurement.


in the pdf that is in this thread (I think), the pivot/slide pin hole is drawn up at .500 but Sern was telling me he beefed up the finger to accomodate a .945" hole....I hve no clue since I have not gotten a response as to why or a picture...


----------



## bss

the cheap quote for the wrong design and lack of response is making the deal not very worth it....anyone else tried or want to try and see if we can get some correct sets of fingers out of this guy?


----------



## Unk Bond

bss said:


> the cheap quote for the wrong design and lack of response is making the deal not very worth it....anyone else tried or want to try and see if we can get some correct sets of fingers out of this guy?


_______________________-



Quote = wrong design 

Could you explain .A little more on design. And maybe height.


----------



## bss

Unk Bond said:


> _______________________-
> 
> 
> 
> Quote = wrong design
> 
> Could you explain .A little more on design. And maybe height.


refer to this post:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1054264717&postcount=9

in this thread, this person had talked and already had previous deals with Sern.

The PDF I sent Sern was the same pdf, measurements that are on the pdf are all that I have....not my pdf...sent that to Sern stating I would like to get some of them remade from a previous quote that is also above....then, quite a few days later on into the bare conversation, Sern stated he had modified the pivot hole on the arm within the quote to .945" but did not state why?...that is where I am at....waiting on a response with a pic he offered up and a response back to see where this is going, if anywhere...


----------



## Unk Bond

bss said:


> refer to this post:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1054264717&postcount=9
> 
> in this thread, this person had talked and already had previous deals with Sern.
> 
> The PDF I sent Sern was the same pdf, measurements that are on the pdf are all that I have....not my pdf...sent that to Sern stating I would like to get some of them remade from a previous quote that is also above....then, quite a few days later on into the bare conversation, Sern stated he had modified the pivot hole on the arm within the quote to .945" but did not state why?...that is where I am at....waiting on a response with a pic he offered up and a response back to see where this is going, if anywhere...





**********************

Well i would like to have 4. or maybe 8

But i would also like to see that pic first .Before makeing a order.


----------



## bss

Unk Bond said:


> **********************
> 
> Well i would like to have 4. or maybe 8
> 
> But i would also like to see that pic first .Before makeing a order.


took the words right out of my mouth....now we just have to get the other end to cooperate...it's a waiting game i guess....


----------



## Unk Bond

bss said:


> took the words right out of my mouth....now we just have to get the other end to cooperate...it's a waiting game i guess....




Hello
I figured the shaft hole is now bigger than 1/2 inch

My question here .Will the base of the finger have a tapped hole for a Allen tightening bolt. Where as you move the finger. And tighten it.


----------



## mmich

I ordered from Sern a few months back, quoting the order # but I called him on the phone and discussed all the details. He sent me a quote almost right away. The only added cost was the shipping but I believe they were like 6 to 6.50 each good deal. You have to drill and tap the hole for the adjusting screw , all he does is cut the piece out of a plate.


----------



## Unk Bond

mmich said:


> I ordered from Sern a few months back, quoting the order # but I called him on the phone and discussed all the details. He sent me a quote almost right away. The only added cost was the shipping but I believe they were like 6 to 6.50 each good deal. You have to drill and tap the hole for the adjusting screw , all he does is cut the piece out of a plate.


?? Do you remember how tall they are.


----------



## highside74

Unk Bond said:


> ?? Do you remember how tall they are.


They are 5"


----------



## highside74

Also if you don't want to drill and tap your adjustment screw, they can do that also. Just ask, probably not much more.


----------



## Unk Bond

highside74 said:


> They are 5"




Appreciated the info. Thanks


----------



## bss

WHOOP!

got him in the horn!!!

asking him about the leverage bolt hole or whatever you want to call it...

he's working up a quote for the 1/2 hole and the other hole...should be getting it to me within the next hour or so he said...

he advised, which I knew, that he was not a sales guy, just the poor sap cad guy that has gotten horse collared with this but he is more than happy to help...just been BUSY he said....

brb with the scoop....


----------



## Unk Bond

bss said:


> WHOOP!
> 
> got him in the horn!!!
> 
> asking him about the leverage bolt hole or whatever you want to call it...
> 
> he's working up a quote for the 1/2 hole and the other hole...should be getting it to me within the next hour or so he said...
> 
> he advised, which I knew, that he was not a sales guy, just the poor sap cad guy that has gotten horse collared with this but he is more than happy to help...just been BUSY he said....
> 
> brb with the scoop....


_______________________

Hello
Now that right there sounds good  Maybe we can make a order at the same time.
I await his quote. [ Later


----------



## bss

just got off the phone, he is being more than helpful...was going to see what it cost for 4 in a manilla envelope or maybe flat rate....I asked if he got me that number if it would be ok if I blabbed on here to send him more business...he said sure...

with the quote he gave including shipping for say the 8 that he had, $68, asked him then about just 4 and he said that ups is still ganking for $20 shipping so $44....then he mentioned the flat rate or just in a manilla envelope scenario...

so, he is getting back to me here soon, said he was checking this out now...but even with the high ups shipping it was like $8.5 each finger...so....I will await his return email or phone call..

I had asked him about the extra tapped hole...well that was not feasible...almost tripled the price per finger....

BRB


----------



## Unk Bond

bss said:


> just got off the phone, he is being more than helpful...was going to see what it cost for 4 in a manilla envelope or maybe flat rate....I asked if he got me that number if it would be ok if I blabbed on here to send him more business...he said sure...
> 
> with the quote he gave including shipping for say the 8 that he had, $68, asked him then about just 4 and he said that ups is still ganking for $20 shipping so $44....then he mentioned the flat rate or just in a manilla envelope scenario...
> 
> so, he is getting back to me here soon, said he was checking this out now...but even with the high ups shipping it was like $8.5 each finger...so....I will await his return email or phone call..
> 
> I had asked him about the extra tapped hole...well that was not feasible...almost tripled the price per finger....
> 
> BRB





--------------------

Ok ] What about the half inch hole. Will it be there drilled or burned.


----------



## bss

didn't not ask him about that....he just said 1/2 hole...I will ask when I speak to him again.


----------



## bss

crud, forgot to ask about the hole...

anyway, $37.16 out the door shipped to Texas, roughly $24 for the fingers and $10 for first class mail and tax was $3.16

He said I could blab it on here so I am blabbing it on here.

I believe he said he had another set on hand so hop on the phones or you will have to wait till more are made....

Tres


----------



## MightyElkHntr

I am wanting to get in on this... do you think I could send him a Fed-ex shipping label by email and have him ship me a set of 8 on my account? pretty dumb question I guess... sure he could, but would he? I want to build 2 presses for the local shop to use... the sureloc Xpress is soo outdated for speed and ease of use. I have all the info and will likely call him in the morning. Thanks a ton for all of your information and your ingenuity!


----------



## dwagoner

whats the scoop with the press fingers? i need a set to finish my press and have a guy i work with that wants a set also, if theres some ordering going on im down for 2 sets just send me a PM or something THX


----------



## Unk Bond

dwagoner said:


> whats the scoop with the press fingers? i need a set to finish my press and have a guy i work with that wants a set also, if theres some ordering going on im down for 2 sets just send me a PM or something THX


Hello

Just ordered 2 sets of fingers. :thumbs_up

Just give Sern a call, at 800-422-4096 use this ref number.. order # 906054


----------



## skynight

How tall are these fingers? My Yet2gettheBig1 fingers are BARELY tall enough to press my buddies Omen due to the size of the cams. I'd like to have a set that would fit my press but be at least 1/2" taller.


----------



## Unk Bond

skynight said:


> How tall are these fingers? My Yet2gettheBig1 fingers are BARELY tall enough to press my buddies Omen due to the size of the cams. I'd like to have a set that would fit my press but be at least 1/2" taller.


Same here on the ones i now have.

If some doesn't give you the high. As soon as i receive mine .I will list the height. 

I went on the looks of the diagram. Hope am right. Or classified here they come


----------



## skynight

Unk Bond said:


> Same here on the ones i now have.
> 
> If some doesn't give you the high. As soon as i receive mine .I will list the height.
> 
> I went on the looks of the diagram. Hope am right. Or classified here they come


Thanks.


----------



## Unk Bond

skynight said:


> Thanks.


Here is a head's up for you.
A friend of mine owns a archery shop. He found that finger ca be to straight. Not enough bend over at the top.

So now iam beginning to wonder about the ones i ordered here.

Now i believe he got his replacement set from a At member here. That goes by Walks With GI.And they worked great. I hope i spelled it right.  Now its my understanding.He will no longer be making them.[ Later


----------



## joebass

I'm looking into getting some done that are taller. I have heard that all the new PSE's have that problem.


----------



## skynight

joebass said:


> I'm looking into getting some done that are taller. I have heard that all the new PSE's have that problem.


Let us know Joe. I've bought some of your stuff before, I'd be interested. Since Yet2GettheBig1 is on hiatus, he probably won't mind if you use his finger design and make it a little taller. He always shared his design dimensions freely. They work perfectly on everything I've put in it, but the Omen cams have 1/4" or less clearance. Regular XF-HF was no problem.


----------



## Zephhyr

Just got off the phone with Sern,,,,,, ordered 8 fingers for $50 & $10 shipping.
Used the ref# from the other post's & it couldn't have gone smoother. He said it would take 2-3 days to get them cut & then shipping time, so I should get them sometime next week. :darkbeer:


----------



## AwesomeAlien

*Whats the deal*

I just tried to order 4 of those fingers and the price was $80. I can spend 2 evening with a sawsall and a grinder for that price. Price per finger was 12.58 with a plate fee and 20.00 shipping. Anyone have an extra set? Send me a PM


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I got a manufacturing guy I use in town to outsource some parts when we can't handle the load. I got charged $68 for 16 fingers cut out of 1/2" plate. They turned out great and were held to .003" tolerance. 

They are TMCO based out of Lincoln, NE.


----------



## highside74

AwesomeAlien said:


> I just tried to order 4 of those fingers and the price was $80. I can spend 2 evening with a sawsall and a grinder for that price. Price per finger was 12.58 with a plate fee and 20.00 shipping. Anyone have an extra set? Send me a PM


If guys would have read the whole thread and followed the order # there would have never been a problem. Some guys had to get way to many people involved and ask to many questions. Should have been an easy thing. To many phone calls to many emails for something so simple.


----------



## bow_dmen

05_sprcrw said:


> I got a manufacturing guy I use in town to outsource some parts when we can't handle the load. I got charged $68 for 16 fingers cut out of 1/2" plate. They turned out great and were held to .003" tolerance.
> 
> They are TMCO based out of Lincoln, NE.


Could you get me some contact info? Just drop me a PM if you got to. I need a order number or reference number so it will be easier.


----------



## AwesomeAlien

highside74 said:


> If guys would have read the whole thread and followed the order # there would have never been a problem. Some guys had to get way to many people involved and ask to many questions. Should have been an easy thing. To many phone calls to many emails for something so simple.


I did what it said but I still had the middleman/woman between us.


----------



## Unk Bond

AwesomeAlien said:


> I did what it said but I still had the middleman/woman between us.



----------------

Hello I got her to. But ask for Sern .He's generally pretty busy. But if he can't get a hold of him. Call and ask again. 

There very nice fingers. But as my shop suggested they could lean forward a little more for some bows. Or mount them. Where as you can roll them back and forth. For some bows. [ Later


----------



## ymurf

I work in a machine shop and am making a press.I see allot of controversy on the finger pdf in this thread.I am going to water jet me a set out but want to know if the pdf diagram will work for a Switchback or do they need to be taller or more of a angle at the top where the limbs go?
Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## Unk Bond

ymurf said:


> I work in a machine shop and am making a press.I see allot of controversy on the finger pdf in this thread.I am going to water jet me a set out but want to know if the pdf diagram will work for a Switchback or do they need to be taller or more of a angle at the top where the limbs go?
> Thanks for any help on this.



Mine work just fine for the type bow i press. But my shop said for some bows. The fingers needed to lean a little more forward. [ Later


----------



## wildbill3832

*ttt*

bumping so that i can find it tomarrow!


----------



## ymurf

The fingers I cut worked great.


----------



## rootripper

ttt


----------



## Texbama

If anyone has a current source for fingers PM me please.


----------



## Just 1 More

Texbama said:


> If anyone has a current source for fingers PM me please.


Me too.. I need 1 finger


----------



## Unk Bond

Texbama said:


> If anyone has a current source for fingers PM me please.


Hello
Some one posted, on one of my threads. That fingers can be found on ebay. [Later


----------



## neo71665

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Some one posted, on one of my threads. That fingers can be found on ebay. [Later



Last check the ebay seller wanted $60 for a set. I would personally call local metal shops and print out the template thats floating around on here. The shop I use told me he would cut 4 of them out of 1/2 inch steel for $20, add $10 for tapping 4 holes.


----------



## Unk Bond

neo71665 said:


> Last check the ebay seller wanted $60 for a set. I would personally call local metal shops and print out the template thats floating around on here. The shop I use told me he would cut 4 of them out of 1/2 inch steel for $20, add $10 for tapping 4 holes.


Hello sorry i didn't check ebay for price. I agrre thats a little much.


----------



## AwesomeAlien

*I found a place......*

These turned out nice.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=6031&pictureid=45609


----------



## bowman_77

AwesomeAlien said:


> These turned out nice.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=6031&pictureid=45609


Did you make them, or had them made, if so please share.


----------



## k21ram

burdog said:


> I was wondering why you would not want the very tips of these fingers to break over 90 deg? I would think if they broke at 90 deg you would just push your bow up into the fingers until they stop, then start squeezin? I think the answer is to keep it more "universal" for the non parallel limb bows? For a parallel limb bow 90 would be ideal. I think if I were to have some cut for myself I would cut them 90 deg at the tip for my SBXT. Am I close?


I was going to build some myself and didn't see why they could not be 90 degrees? It would seem like it would work better with a 90 degree bend on the end. Can anyone clear this up?


----------



## easyeriq

k21ram said:


> I was going to build some myself and didn't see why they could not be 90 degrees? It would seem like it would work better with a 90 degree bend on the end. Can anyone clear this up?


You can put them at 90 degrees, but the reason they are angled is for more room for the cams. Atleast, that's what I have been told.


----------



## k21ram

Thanks. I thought it would work just fine, I just didnt see anyone else doing it so i began to wonder if there was a reason for it.


----------



## mt hunter22

looking for some fingers whats out there


----------



## heilman181

Does anyone know if these fingers are still available?


----------



## neo71665

heilman181 said:


> Does anyone know if these fingers are still available?


Prolly not, might try to PM them and see if they will make a set for you but with the way a certain company is so insecure about thinking others are gonna get rich off these and sending out threats from lawyers makers don't last long. Best thing to do would be find the fingers diagram on here and try to get them made locally.


----------



## heilman181

neo71665 said:


> Prolly not, might try to PM them and see if they will make a set for you but with the way a certain company is so insecure about thinking others are gonna get rich off these and sending out threats from lawyers makers don't last long. Best thing to do would be find the fingers diagram on here and try to get them made locally.


Thanks!

I found the pdf file and will be contacting my cousin. He works at a large metal fabrication company with laser/water jet machines. Might just have to see what he can do for me! :wink:


----------



## heilman181

heilman181 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I found the pdf file and will be contacting my cousin. He works at a large metal fabrication company with laser/water jet machines. Might just have to see what he can do for me! :wink:


Does anyone have a pdf file of the extra finger that is shorter and nont hooked that needs installed to press bows with draw stops? Is it anything different than the normal finger cut shorter? If not, where does it need cut?


----------



## ckrich

highside74 said:


> I talked to Sern at Tacoma Steel in Wa. State and he will have the guy's make and ship any fingers you guy's need. Their # is 800-422-4096 ref. order # 906054 bow press fingers $6.08 each for 1/2 laser cut. you have a choice of thickness 3/8 1/2 5/8. thinner is cheaper thicker is more of course. I will add the pic of the exact finger he will make.


Is this offer still good?


----------



## highside74

Call them. I haven't checked in a long while.


----------



## guido316

*fingers*

I tried to call Sern @ Tacoma Steel two weeks ago, and was told that he no longer works there. I left my phone number and no one has called back. Probably a dead end!!!


----------



## Out West

Has anybody heard any word on whether they still make the fingers? Anybody have pictures? Anybody have any other finger sources? My friend and I are looking to build our own presses, and we are looking for "affordable" fingers. May just take the pdf and hopefully find somebody local....


----------



## kc hay seed

i bet ez-press give him a call too.


----------



## agrims

Tacoma steel is still making fingers, but they are now $23.00 a piece!!!! I believe that I will be finding a different source! I guess that they are paying LCA royalties!!!


----------



## NYBowNut

I think there's an open patent on the fingers. I don't know how that would apply to what you had done but you want to keep it a secret.........


----------



## hoytbaxter

Great info. Thanks guys!


----------



## whatupwitcha

Has anyone tried using this press and fingers for pressing a PSE Omen? I believe the limbs are passed parallel and not sure if it would work.


----------



## whatupwitcha

Has anyone tried using this press and fingers for pressing a PSE Omen? I believe the limbs are passed parallel and not sure if it would work.


----------



## HOYTINIT

2 bucks in aluminum, 5 minutes on my mill and i had fingers


----------



## NJlungbuster

Hey Hoyt, care to share a pic?


----------



## dfII

Care to sell any of the fingers? Not sure if you can pm me or how to do that exactly. Thanks either way


----------



## Unk Bond

HOYTINIT said:


> 2 bucks in aluminum, 5 minutes on my mill and i had fingers



Hello All
What thickness fingers . About 1/2 inch or heaver Thanks [ Later


----------



## dfII

I'd like 3/4 if possible. Not sure if you drill and tap or what design you have. Pics please? They would have to work on an insanity. Some that work on almost anything would be great. Thanks


----------



## ruttnwapati

neo71665 said:


> Last check the ebay seller wanted $60 for a set. I would personally call local metal shops and print out the template thats floating around on here. The shop I use told me he would cut 4 of them out of 1/2 inch steel for $20, add $10 for tapping 4 holes.


This seems to be the way to go. Local machine shop and the PDF file got me what I needed at a fairly reasonable price.


----------



## dw'struth

ruttnwapati said:


> This seems to be the way to go. Local machine shop and the PDF file got me what I needed at a fairly reasonable price.


Must be nice! A local shop asked me $20 to drill out the hole in my hand wheel!:jeez: Fingers was about 3 times that, but still a good option.....


----------



## HOYTINIT

Keep it simple


----------



## zdog73

Ttt


----------



## SierraMtns

Back up to the top. Great info here.


----------



## dmoose66

ttt


----------



## mwntnmuleys

Tag


----------



## mod9

I went to the Tacoma steel web site and I don't see sern as a contact ? does he still work there ? or is there another contact person ?


----------



## phantom1

??press fingers?


----------



## mod9

that's what the thread is about


----------



## jbacon1340

Does anyone have a 3D print I can use to get some made?


----------



## guido316

A couple of years ago I called the steel company looking for Sern and was told he no longer works there.


----------



## highside74

It has been over 5 years since I started this thread. The info about Sern and the company mentioned no longer applies. If I could update the title I would.


----------



## phantom1

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Pool

Do you have a e mail address for Sern


----------



## kc hay seed

last chance made them quit doing fingers the last i heard,bummer!!!


----------



## NorCal_Matt

Cool info. Tagged


----------



## zmax hunter

I will have to check with my local metal fab shop, they have the steel, even stainless steel. SS would be awesome


----------



## Outsider

What happened with your post about the message?


----------



## JHENS87

posting pm's on the forum is against the rules, so it was removed


----------



## Outsider

JHENS87 said:


> posting pm's on the forum is against the rules, so it was removed


Okay. Didn't know that.


----------

